# Pneumatic fitting sealant



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

I am having an issue with air leakage at a fitting to cylinder connection. Is there an issue with using a sealant besides a Teflon tape such as pipe sealant from a tube which is for gas lines


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

It sounds like you may have two separate standards between the cylinder and the fitting. (BSPT vs. NPT or something like that)
If they are meant to mate up, then the teflon tape should do the trick. 

As far as your question goes, I've never tried using a different type of sealant. I don't think that gas lines operate under as much pressure as pneumatics, but I could be wrong. 

I know that I'm constantly amazed at how much power there is behind compressed air. It's tough to keep it from getting out when it wants out.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

No ,you can use the sealant in a tube. It's usually referred to as "pipe dope". We used it in industrial airline systems all of the time. I would have to agree with Abunai, Teflon tape is not made to seal a leak due to mis-matched pieces. Check and make sure your fittings are the correct size and type for your application. When using Teflon tape you don't want more than 2 full turns on the fitting.


----------

